# My new Honda



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I just picked up a 2014 Honda Foreman a few hours ago. I bought the demo for $1250 less than one with no hours on it. This one has about 25 and the dealer did the 20 hour service already.

I wanted the electric shift (like my Rancher) but I got a good deal for this one with the foot shift option.

500cc liquid cooled
fuel injection
push button 4x4
front diff locker

It's still in the back of the truck and it's too dark for good pics but this is it.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool man, love Honda stuff!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice the Honda ATV will give you many years of use.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the family !!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Got a winch mount ordered and will go to Bass Pro and grab a winch Monday with Christmas gift cards. I can't believe these don't come standard with a pull start anymore. They do in Canada for some reason. I think a Meyer Path pro would be sweet on this. The stock tires sure seem to be short on lugs but that's not a purchase anytime soon.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Stock depth make chains work good lol

As far as pull start I got it on mine with all the mud and **** in it I haven't used it in 22 years lol

Finally put a new battery in it last year, yes it will last if you charge it when it's cold out


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

What did you pay for it?


----------

